# ECNL Schedule



## ORivers (Aug 7, 2019)

First year playing ECNL for my daughter... does anyone have a date of when the schedule will be released?  I know last season began sometime in late August.


----------



## Buckyballer (Aug 8, 2019)

ORivers said:


> First year playing ECNL for my daughter... does anyone have a date of when the schedule will be released?  I know last season began sometime in late August.


Just got off phone with our coach - any day now on schedule. Yes, last year started before Labor Day but everyone hated it. I head that the draft schedule that went out a few weeks ago did NOT have games before Labor Day so I'm hoping it stays that way - but you never know. I hoping all will be revealed by Aug. 12.


----------



## vegasguy (Aug 8, 2019)

Not that this is the place but the boys season starts Sept 14 or so.


----------



## StylinAndProfilin (Aug 8, 2019)

Buckyballer said:


> Just got off phone with our coach - any day now on schedule. Yes, last year started before Labor Day but everyone hated it. I head that the draft schedule that went out a few weeks ago did NOT have games before Labor Day so I'm hoping it stays that way - but you never know. I hoping all will be revealed by Aug. 12.


Last year we had to drop a tournament because ECNL season started the same weekend. Didn't really like the schedule because the games were way too spaced out; play a game, off two weeks, play another game, another two week break. Too much with only 10 teams. But sounds better with a later start and 12 teams.


----------



## shales1002 (Aug 8, 2019)

Buckyballer said:


> Just got off phone with our coach - any day now on schedule. Yes, last year started before Labor Day but everyone hated it. I head that the draft schedule that went out a few weeks ago did NOT have games before Labor Day so I'm hoping it stays that way - but you never know. I hoping all will be revealed by Aug. 12.



The clubs have the schedules. The first games are the weekend of August 24 & 25th, and it's only about 4-6 teams. Everyone else starts after Labor Day.


----------



## Buckyballer (Aug 9, 2019)

shales1002 said:


> The clubs have the schedules. The first games are the weekend of August 24 & 25th, and it's only about 4-6 teams. Everyone else starts after Labor Day.


We have a draft or a tentative one but changes are being made to it so nothing final. I thought the OP was referring to a final schedule. Drafts have been out for a few weeks.


----------



## Keeper pops (Aug 9, 2019)

First timer ECNL for my DD. Received preliminary schedule and 1st game is 9/7.


----------



## Luther Perkins (Aug 14, 2019)

Schedule posted at the club page level:
https://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/southwest-conference/


----------



## redhood (Aug 14, 2019)

I'd be pissed if I had to drive 800 miles round trip for one match


----------



## Dubs (Aug 15, 2019)

ECNL Playoffs in North Carolina end of June 2020.  That's gonna suck.


----------



## RedCard (Aug 15, 2019)

redhood said:


> I'd be pissed if I had to drive 800 miles round trip for one match


Viva Las Vegas....


----------



## redhood (Aug 15, 2019)

RedCard said:


> Viva Las Vegas....


I wouldn't be driving to Vegas for one match- there would be a lot more that I'd be driving for


----------



## wc_baller (Aug 15, 2019)

Dubs said:


> ECNL Playoffs in North Carolina end of June 2020.  That's gonna suck.


For the last couple of years, the ECNL playoffs have been played on the West Coast in June, and the ECNL finals have been played in Richmond, VA in July. The weather in Richmond has been brutal - hot and humid. 
The good news is that the weather in Greensboro during June is better than the weather in Richmond in July, and if your squad makes it to the finals, they will be playing somewhere with better weather than the last couple of finals. Hopefully, the finals are on the West Coast this time.


----------



## RedCard (Aug 15, 2019)

redhood said:


> I wouldn't be driving to Vegas for one match- there would be a lot more that I'd be driving for


Stop at Eddie's World in beautiful Yermo, it'll make the trip better...


----------



## Penalty Kicks Stink (Aug 15, 2019)

Any word on how they plan to schedule the Regional League?


----------



## Porkchop (Aug 16, 2019)

looked at RL yesterday it appears that AZ and LV don't have some RL teams?


----------



## Messi>CR7 (Aug 16, 2019)

Porkchop said:


> looked at RL yesterday it appears that AZ and LV don't have some RL teams?


Was told a couple of months ago RL is indeed a regional league and there will be no out-of-state games for California clubs.  However, I do see Heat FC out of Henderson NV having a U13 and a U15 team.


----------



## soccermgr (Aug 17, 2019)

Hate to burst anyone's bubble, but Boys ECNL starts August 24, 2019, or so we were informed by our team manager. Sucks that the schedules aren;t posted yet, especially since many of us start traveling in early September.


----------

